# Newbie from Scotland



## Stew7273 (11 mo ago)

Hi,
New member from Cumbernauld, just outside Glasgow.

pick up my new tt next Wednesday, already looking to upgrade the basic stereo for something with dab and iPhone connectivity, possibly retrofit cruise control and upgrade of interior bulbs and improve my headlights.
Looking forward to all your help and and advice from the forum.

Cheers

atewart


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Stew I'm sure you will enjoy the TT on the great roads up in Scotland, perhaps you could give us some tips on some places to visit?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stew, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Stew, Welcome


----------



## Stew7273 (11 mo ago)

billmil said:


> Hi Stew I'm sure you will enjoy the TT on the great roads up in Scotland, perhaps you could give us some tips on some places to visit?


Yeah if I can, anywhere in particular?


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

I was thinking about a 3 or 4 day tour taking in some great roads with some scenic stop overs, not really bother where but obviously coming up from the South (even if we think we live in the North!)


----------



## Stew7273 (11 mo ago)

billmil said:


> I was thinking about a 3 or 4 day tour taking in some great roads with some scenic stop overs, not really bother where but obviously coming up from the South (even if we think we live in the North!)


You should search the northcoast 500, I haven’t done it as yet but it’s on my bucket list


----------

